# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  supprimer message de scurit M.Office

## mitou76

Bonjour, !
Le 25/10/2005,  11h 04 (a ne nous rajeunit pas), DarkVader rpondiait  Liop49, qui se posait la question suivante :
========================
[...] sauf que maintenant  l'ouverture d'un lien, j'ai un message :
"Certains fichiers peuvent contenir des virus ou peuvent porter prjudice  votre ordinateur.
Il est important de s'assurer de la fiabilit de leur source.
Voulez vous ouvrir ce fichier ?"
Peut-on supprimer ce message de chiote ? [...]
===========================
par la rponse suivante :
===========================
[...] Les solutions :
- signer le projet
- modifier les options de scurit soit dans Excel (Alt OMS), soit dans la base de registre  HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Excel\Security ce qui revient au mme [...]
===========================
Or j'ai sensiblement le mme problme :
Quand j'active un lien hypertexte pour jouer un cours extrait vido, j'ai ce mme message, que ce soit avec access, word, ou excel, et que le lecteur soit W.Media Player ou un autre.
Je n'ai pas trouv comment modifier ce paramtre de scurit au niveau d'Access (c'est l que a me proccupe le plus), et je ne sais plus comment on modifie la base de registre. Je ne connais rien  Office (le message n'mane pas d'Access, mais de Office).
Au fait, ce problme est apparu aprs une rinstallation systme. Les extraits vido sont des AVI obtenus avec Avidemux.
Si vous aviez la bont de m'clairer de vos lumires...
Pascal Mallet

----------


## DarkVader

Bonjour,
On modifie la base de registre par l'intermdiaire de l'utilitaire Regedit qui se trouve dans le rpertoire Windows.
Attention, toute erreur peut tre sanctionne par un crash de Windows dont l'issue sera ventuellement une rinstallation.

Pour le raccourci indiqu, il suffit dans taper la suite de touche OMS avec la touche Alt maintenue enfonce avec le programme de la suite office concern.

Mais auparavant, tes-vous sur qu'il s'agit d'un message d'office et non d'internet explorer ou d'un anti-virus ?
Avez-vous essay dans les options d'IE (Scurit/Sites de confiance) de rajouter les urls concernes ?

----------


## mitou76

Merci de votre rponse.



> On modifie la base de registre par l'intermdiaire de l'utilitaire Regedit qui se trouve dans le rpertoire Windows.
> Attention, toute erreur peut tre sanctionne par un crash de Windows dont l'issue sera ventuellement une rinstallation.


OK, je ne prends pas le risque. D'ailleurs, je me suis souvenu de la commande "regedit", mais je me suis perdu dans une arborescence labyrinthique, et je n'ai pas trouv ce qui m'intressait.



> Pour le raccourci indiqu, il suffit dans taper la suite de touche OMS avec la touche Alt maintenue enfonce avec le programme de la suite office concern.


J'ai essay depuis Access, mais le M m'envoie sur les macros et le  ne veut rien savoir. J'ai dj cherch dans Outils / Scurit depuis Access, je n'ai rien trouv (ma version est peut-tre trop vieille, ou bien c'est moi).



> Mais auparavant, tes-vous sur qu'il s'agit d'un message d'office et non d'internet explorer ou d'un anti-virus ?


Ce qui me fait dire que c'est un message d'Office, c'est que la bande suprieure bleue du message porte la mention "Microsoft Office" (au mme titre qu'elle porte "Microsoft Access" quand le message mane d'Access). Un message d'Avast ou de FireFox (j'utilise FireFox au lieu d'IE) ne devrait pas porter cette mention.



> Avez-vous essay dans les options d'IE (Scurit/Sites de confiance) de rajouter les urls concernes ?


Euh, comment fais-je pour dclarer tous mes extraits vido comme dignes de confiance (il y en a  ce jour plus de 1300) ?
Non, je pense que, vraiment, il y a un paramtre d'Office  rgler, puisque j'obtiens le mme message, libell Microsoft Office, depuis Word ou Excel. Je me suis amus  faire des liens hypertextes vers des jpg, vers des fichiers de Sketchup, de Itunes : sauf pour les jpg, j'ai toujours le message de scurit d'Office (aprs, tout se passe bien). Bien sr, tous ces fichiers, ainsi que mes extraits vidos, fonctionnent sans message de scurit quand je les clique depuis Windows Explorer.
J'ai essay d'envoyer Office, mais je n'ai pas de menu pour le rglage de la scurit, j'ai juste la petite fentre qui me permet d'envoyer les programmes de la suite Office. Dans mon installation d'Office, j'ai mis un maximum d'options en chargement  la premire utilisation. 
Voil, excusez-moi d'avoir t un peu long. Ma question reste entire.

----------


## DarkVader

*Tout est l* mais il va falloir aller mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
Bonne journe.

----------


## mitou76

! ATTENTION !
! NE FAITES PAS CE QUI SUIT !
! PASSEZ AU MESSAGE SUIVANT !

Merci de cette rponse.
J'ai mis les mains dans le cambouis. J'ai tout bien fait "qu'est-ce qu'on m'a dit", j'ai sauvegard l'tat du systme, j'ai enregistr les instructions pour le restaurer., et je me suis lanc dans l'dition du registre.
Taddun, taddun.
Seule diffrence, je n'ai pas trouv la cl
    HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Common
mais
    HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Common
Je me suis dit que c'tait parce que l'article d'aide concerne Office 2003 et que moi je n'ai que Office 2000, donc, mutatis mutandis, j'ai fait "tout qu'est-ce qui est dit" en remplaant 11.0 par 9.0.
D'abord, j'ai vu qu'il fallait crer la cl 
    HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Common
que je n'avais pas. C'est  dire que dans
     HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft
je n'avais pas
    Office\9.0\Common
J'ai donc cr cet arborescence de sous-cls.
Aprs, selon les instructions, il fallait crer, dans une de ces deux cls "Common" seulement, une sous-cl et y mettre une valeur DVORD.
J'ai essay dans l'une, j'ai essay dans l'autre, sans succs.
(je fais un autre essai et je reprends cet article).

----------


## mitou76

a y est : il "suffit" de dcocher une option :
Allez dans Windows Explorer, Outils / Option des dossiers / Types de fichiers.
Choisissez le(s) type(s) de fichier que vous voulez envoyer avec le lien hypertext, cliquez sur "Avanc" et l dcochez l'option "Confirmer l'ouverture aprs le tlchargement". Il ne s'agit pas de tlchargement, il s'agit d'un lien hypertext mais a fait pareil.
Si, comme moi, vous avez des problmes parce que  la place du bouton "Avanc" vous avez un bouton "Restaurer", cliquez sur "Restaurer" et battez-vous. a vous remettra l'ancien choix de logiciel destin  ouvrir ce type de fichier, remettez le nouveau, et je vous souhaite que a ne merde pas autant que chez moi. Je m'en suis sorti par une providentielle offre d'une nouvelle version de Mdia Player  tlcharger, qui a tout rsolu.
Du coup, j'ai dfait tout le travail que j'avais fait sur les registres, et tout a continu  bien fonctionner, je n'ai plus ce "message de chiote".
J'ai gard le message prcdent comme un bon exemple du labyrinthe qu'on est amen  parcourir pour arriver  la solution : c'est au bout des instructions sur la base de registre qu'un message avertissait que si a ne suffisait pas, on pouvait essayer deux autres choses, dont l'une est celle que je viens de vous exposer !
Merci  DarkVader, c'est finalement grce  vous que j'ai fini par trouver !
Pascal Mallet

----------


## patgran

... mais je n'arrive pas  retrouver les modalits d'association des fichiers sous Vista.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouv?
Merci.

----------


## Panurge6

Aprs avoir longuement galr pour trouver comment enlever ce %#$ de message d'avertissement, je me permet de vous soumettre ma solution:

Test et approuv sur office 2010 et windows 7 (je pense que cela doit marcher sur office 2007 et/ou vista)

*Problme*: Le message suivant s'affiche au lancement de certains hyperliens:
"Certains fichiers peuvent contenir des virus ou peuvent porter prjudice  votre ordinateur.
Il est important de s'assurer de la fiabilit de leur source.
Voulez vous ouvrir ce fichier ?"

Il semble que le message s'affiche surtout avec des vidos (je n'ai pas eu de problmes avec d'autres types de fichier)

*Solution 1*: Propos par Microsoft et indique par DarkVader plus haut:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=829072
Ils s'agit de deux solutions en fait, ncessitant de modifier la base de registre. La premire consiste  forcer Office  ne pas afficher de message d'avertissement sur les liens hypertexte (DisableHypertextWarning). La deuxime consiste  dfinir un type de fichier, dans l'exemple de microsoft le wmv, comme sr (EditFlags). Aucune des deux solutions n'a march pour moi (mais testez quand mme pour tre certain)

*Solution 2*: Propos par moi mme. 
Cette solution consiste aussi  modifier la base de registre de manire similaire  la solution n2 de microsoft. seulement, il ne faut pas mettre le EditFlag sur le type de fichier (wmvfile) mais sur le type de fichier associ  un programme. Je m'explique, dans la base de registre, dans la section HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT vous trouverez des sous cls du type "VLC.avi" ou "mplayerc.wmv" qui correspondent  la manire dont le systme doit considrer l'ouverture de ces fichiers (ici un .avi et un .wmv) avec diffrents types de programmes (ici, VLC et Media Player Classic). Il suffit donc de dire  Windows que ces associassions programmes.fichiers sont srs grce  un EditFlags (plus d'infos sur le EditFlags ici)
Par exemple pour ne plus avoir de message d'avertissement lors de l'ouverture d'un fichier mpg avec VLC, il faut ajouter  la sous clef:
_HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\VLC.mpg_
la valeur de type DWORD "_EditFlags_"
et la mettre  10000 en hxa (65536 en dcimal).
Une fois cela fait vous ne devriez plus avoir de message d'erreur.

La mthode tant plutt fastidieuse (il faut faire cela pour chaque type de fichier et ventuellement pour chaque type de programme) vous pouvez crer un .bat pour faire cela de manire plus rapide. Copiez/collez la ligne ci dessous:
_REG ADD HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mplayerc.avi /v EditFlags /t REG_DWORD /d 65536 /f_
Dupliquez cette ligne autant de fois que ncessaire en changeant le couple programme/extension (ici mplayerc.avi)  et lancez le .bat.

En esprant que cela aide ceux qui comme moi se sont cass les dents sur ce problme.

----------


## malbousquet

> a y est : il "suffit" de dcocher une option :
> Allez dans Windows Explorer, Outils / Option des dossiers / Types de fichiers.
> Choisissez le(s) type(s) de fichier que vous voulez envoyer avec le lien hypertext, cliquez sur "Avanc" et l dcochez l'option "Confirmer l'ouverture aprs le tlchargement". Il ne s'agit pas de tlchargement, il s'agit d'un lien hypertext mais a fait pareil.
> Si, comme moi, vous avez des problmes parce que  la place du bouton "Avanc" vous avez un bouton "Restaurer", cliquez sur "Restaurer" et battez-vous. a vous remettra l'ancien choix de logiciel destin  ouvrir ce type de fichier, remettez le nouveau, et je vous souhaite que a ne merde pas autant que chez moi. Je m'en suis sorti par une providentielle offre d'une nouvelle version de Mdia Player  tlcharger, qui a tout rsolu.
> Pascal Mallet


Bonjour
Je suis sous Win7 et Office 2007.
J'aimais bien cette solution.
Mais c'est dommage. Je ne retrouve pas le dveloppement " Explorer, Outils / Option des dossiers / Types de fichiers".
Mais bon! Le message est un peu vieux. Les choses ont du voluer.
Pour ma part, j'ai ce message mme quand je veux ouvrir un fichier pdf dans un tableau Excel via un lien. Et bien sur, pareil pour les fichiers audio ou vido.
Alors si quelqu'un a une solution sans passer par le registre, je suis preneur.
Merci

----------


## Closterpat

Merci  Panurge et DarkVader 
Je ne suis plus un"sans dents"!
La solution affine par Panurge fonctionne pour Word 2013 et Seven/64, j'ai prcieusement sauvegard la manip!
A plus
Closterpat

----------

